# Smelly Eddie



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We took Eddie for a walk down the River Slea last night and normally he doesn't go anywhere near water unless its a hose pipe so we were happy to let him off his lead, but he spooked a duck that was hiding in the grass and preceded to chase the duck straight down the bank into the river!!!

Eddie's face was a picture as we think he thought he was running onto grass as the river was covered in weed so it looked like a green carpet and he did the biggest belly flop into the water, then just stood there looking at us with a bemused look on his face while we were in hysterics 

We weren't laughing for long though as he stank and ran around like a loon when we got home!!! And we only have a shower cubicle!!! No bathtub!!! 

Has anyone else managed to shower their dogs in a cubicle? Or am I going to have to call out the pooch mobile to give him a bath?!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yoy will possible need to get in with him, i know some one whop baths their dog in the shower and thats what they need to do.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh How funny but poor you....I think if you put him on his lead to steady him and have a few treats you'll be able to do it, And fill the sink and pour water over him too.
Good luck
x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

kendal said:


> yoy will possible need to get in with him, i know some one whop baths their dog in the shower and thats what they need to do.


Thats a scary thought - maybe if I wear a swimming costume!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

or get a large basin bucket thing or baby tub and run the shower at the same time


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I wash my dogs in the bath.. and the sink before that..

But my dad showers his dogs ... I know he gets very wet .. and yes he does go in there with them ... 

Whatever works for you I guess.. Eddie can't be smelly xxx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok thanks, looks like I'm having a shower then!!! Better get to the pet shop and get some doggy shampoo!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pet Head range is good ... you will love the smell .. well its your shower time too!! 

Swimsuit on and wash that Eddie .. now that would be a good thread with pic of course  

JoJo got the giggles again... I am far to cheerful for my own good... laughter lines are so deep !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol do yourself at the same time Sarah.... I used the Pet Head conditioner for curly coats the other day cos I'd run out ... worked a treat on my frzzy hair lol .... shhhh would nt tell everyone


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol do yourself at the same time Sarah.... I used the Pet Head conditioner for curly coats the other day cos I'd run out ... worked a treat on my frzzy hair lol .... shhhh would nt tell everyone


LMAO!!! hahah


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jo, Jo you cost me loads the other day buying the Pet Head Range for Bayley and Holly lol. Got the Fruity Fantasy Shampoo, Furtastic Conditioner and Poof Magical Deodoriser, what lovely smells they all have, could use it myself!! Thanks for recommending it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go for it I did lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol do yourself at the same time Sarah.... I used the Pet Head conditioner for curly coats the other day cos I'd run out ... worked a treat on my frzzy hair lol .... shhhh would nt tell everyone


ha ha ha!!! love this! its probably the same as the human stuff truth be told!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Jo, Jo you cost me loads the other day buying the Pet Head Range for Bayley and Holly lol. Got the Fruity Fantasy Shampoo, Furtastic Conditioner and Poof Magical Deodoriser, what lovely smells they all have, could use it myself!! Thanks for recommending it.


Sorry ... but hey Bayley & Holly are worth it ... I sound the L'Oreal advert now ...

Scrummy products .. remember to comment on the blog .. that I cost you a fortune ha ha ha...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so glad I have a bath available for washing Millie 
Mind you she does like to take a peek at me in the shower  One of these days she'll join me hoto:. 

That would make a interesting thread. eep: lol


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

If i knew how to i would comment on your blog but not the brightest spark with computers so am struggling on how i do it! Been into your My Dogs life then get stuck!! Help Jo, Jo.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Pet Head range is good ... you will love the smell .. well its your shower time too!!
> 
> Swimsuit on and wash that Eddie .. now that would be a good thread with pic of course
> 
> JoJo got the giggles again... I am far to cheerful for my own good... laughter lines are so deep !!


Pictures?!!! Surely that would mean someone else would have to take them?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I confess - I find it much easier to just take mine in the shower with me - saves soaking the bathroom with them trying to jump out all the time. Much easier when they are puppies though - good luck wrestling with a 45lb cockapoo!


----------

